# Bee lure



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

I've used some "Anise" oil to attract bees to certain areas. I'll take a syringe and broadcast spread it where ever certain plants or flowers are blooming. The stuff smells exactly like black liquorice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I use swarm traps ( bait hives with frames and comb ) every year now and catch 4-5 swarms without ever leaving my house. As for the lure, just a few drops of lemon grass oil on top of a frame as well as some old brood comb in the box.

Fuzzy


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I place a Nuc with drawn frames near each outyard and one in my back yard from mid-April through July. The attractant is a few drops of lemongrass oil on a cotton absorptive pad placed inside the Nuc cover. I usually get a swarm or two.


----------



## ACBEES (Mar 13, 2009)

how do you keep wax moths from tearing up your drawn comb while waiting for a swarm?


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I use the commercial swarm lures sold by Dadant, very successful.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

ACBEES said:


> how do you keep wax moths from tearing up your drawn comb while waiting for a swarm?


Xentari Bt Powder "Sundance" sells it


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

ACBEES said:


> how do you keep wax moths from tearing up your drawn comb while waiting for a swarm?


I dont worry about moths. the swarms will clean any out just like they do in old bee trees. Last year I watch a new swarm moving into one of my traps. Bee were pulling on old pcs of moth silk dragging it out. it kinda looked like they were on little ropes. Lemon grass is my lure. Cheap and the bee's love the stuff


----------

